# Manual servicio vhs Samsung cualquiera antiguo



## analogico (Oct 5, 2013)

bueno el oro dia arme un post 
parecido pero este es otro equipo

ahora encontre otro vcr este es algo mas antiguo pero no esta quebrado
el tema es que cuando lo guarde hace años funcionaba

pero ahora que lo voy a usar no funciona
el modelo es samsung  vt8230c

buscando en internet no encontre ningun manual de samsung que se pueda descargar

por esto solicito cualquier  manual de  servicio de cualquier modelo samsung antiguo
 fuente a transformador y motor dc para guirar el cabezal, para comparar ya  que alguno debe usar el mismo mecanismo


----------



## analogico (Oct 6, 2013)

no puedo editar

encontre cerca de 15 manuales en un  post del foro sin embargo
ninguno coincide con los equipos que tengo
*calculo que deben ser de principio de los 90* y todos los manuels que encontre eran de equipos mas nuevos

asi que cualquier tip de ayuda sirve
encontre algo en yoreparo, lo probare luego

ya limpie los swchict
pero no e podido armar los equipos
solo quiero volver a armar  uno


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 6, 2013)

esos esquemas de esas épocas son difíciles de encontrar,si los hay están papel


----------



## analogico (Oct 6, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esos esquemas de esas épocas son difíciles de encontrar,si los hay están papel



lo se pero mi esperanza era algun tecnico antiguo
o algun otro modelo que usara el mismo mecanismo

 ya limpie el swicht que indica la posision del mecanismo
este estaba bastante sucio  y no hacia contacto

el problema es que para llegar al schwict tuve que desarmar el mecanismo y ahora no lo puedo armar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 6, 2013)

revisa aqui , 
primero mira este que es sansung .quizas el mismo mecanismo lo usen varios modelos de VCR  sansung
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...m_remository/Itemid,34/func,startdown/id,725/
o este puede servirte también 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...om_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,745/
aunque hay otros de otras marcas que también pueden servirte 
y aquy el resto de esquemas de mecanismos de vcr
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,58/


----------



## analogico (Oct 6, 2013)

precisamente estaba en esa pagina
aunque no habia descargado el segundo
no coinciden


calculo que alguna marca oriental usa el mismo modelo d mecanismo
asi que e descargado varios de esa pagina  
pero  tiene limite de descargas 

el vhs de este hilo   es mas antiguo
el cabezal es movido por un motor dc con una correa
lo que estoy seguro fue que funcionaba cuando lo guarde
asi que supongo que la falla era solo el shwict

el otro que tengo calculo que debe ser de mediados de los 90,  pero no tiene la etiqueta con el modelo, pero como tiene un engranaje quebrado  lo deje para despues
y estoy tratando con el mas antiguo primero

no debe ser tan dificil por se demoran segundos en armarlos y los tecnicos antiguos los arreglaban  sin internet 
pero llevo 2 dias y no puedo armarlo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 6, 2013)

no tiene limite de descarga, al menos a mi nunca me paso y e descargado bastante


----------



## analogico (Oct 6, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no tiene limite de descarga, al menos a mi nunca me paso y e descargado bastante





> Lamentamos mas o seu limite de downloads diário foi atingido;
> Se necessitar de mais esquemas volte amanhã PF
> Sorry! you have exceeded the daily download limit, you are welcome to come back tomorrow to access other files



 
la mayoria de paginas que encuentro los venden o se necesitaestar registrado

ahora estoy en  http://www.eserviceinfo.com
pero e tenido problemas la mayoria esta en partes  .rar  y  o me equivoco o no coicide


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 6, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------



## analogico (Oct 6, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/



voy en el post 5 encontre un modelo fisicament muy parecido por fuera el vr2000 en esta pagina
http://www.stereomanuals.com/man/rep/samsung/index.htm
sin embargo es de pago 

update ya termine
es triste pero no encontre nada
lo mas cerca  fue en stereo manual

en la pagina de samsung  ya no existe el vhs asi que no se de modelos similares
para buscar


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lo único que se consigue es pago,no es gratis:

http://www.samsungparts.com/Products/Parts_and_Accessories/PID-SM-VT8230C.aspx

ese es el Modelo del VHS que buscas..

Si queres me podes pasar los Modelos que necesites e intento encontrar alguno,ya que al azar no es muy fácil,con un Modelo es mas fácil..

de igual manera,va a ser complicado..


----------



## analogico (Oct 26, 2013)

emma22390 dijo:


> Lo único que se consigue es pago,no es gratis:
> 
> http://www.samsungparts.com/Products/Parts_and_Accessories/PID-SM-VT8230C.aspx
> 
> ...


lo se 

pero solo quiero volver a armar los   mecanismos
asi que cualquier modelo samsung u  otro oriental de  principio de los 90 me serviria
calculo  que por la complejidad del mecanismo varios modelos deben usar el mismo mecanismo
e encontrado   diagramas pero todos son  mucho mas nuevos


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 27, 2013)

encontré varios en Eaktrotanya..

vas a Búsqueda..colocas:

VHS----Video-DVD----SM

allí te dará los manuales de servicio de aparatos VHS que haya en la pagina.. 

solo tenes 2 descargas diarias,pero serian 6 si usas Mozilla Firefox,Google Chrome e Internet Explorer..


----------



## analogico (Oct 27, 2013)

emma22390 dijo:


> encontré varios en Eaktrotanya..
> 
> solo tenes 2 descargas diarias,pero serian 6 si usas Mozilla Firefox,Google Chrome e Internet Explorer..




gracias 

esa pagina  no la conocia

ya descarge el limite, pero todos los modelos eran mas nuevos

los mios se parecen a este

de echo este es el vr2000 y es identico al VT8230C

de todos los modelos que descarge
encontre varias similitudes y pude volver a armar la rueda grande
con  el shicht rotatorio y el motor con tornillo sin fin

pero no he encontrado marcas para  unirla al resto del mecanismo 
con los engranajes que bajan el caset y mueven la cinta contra el cabezal
lamentablemte  la camara que tengo no funciona 
y con el scaner no queda bien


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> gracias
> 
> esa pagina  no la conocia



si esta aquí la pagina ,en el link sobre sitios donde descargar esquemas gratis en el mensaje #4 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------



## analogico (Oct 27, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si esta aquí la pagina ,en el link sobre sitios donde descargar esquemas gratis en el mensaje #4
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/



ahora que lo repites si la conocia pero no busque en ella por que  no supe como
  esta en hungaro y en el buscador no aparece vhs ni vcr
pero con la explicacion de  emma si pude buscar
pero en las demas si busque en especial en el mensaje #5


----------



## analogico (Oct 30, 2013)

bueno al fin e terminado en esa pagina

me di cuenta de que no tengo que bajar nada por que puedo ver el  manual en vista previa
y asi revise cerca de 50 manuales
el problema es el mismo
todos son mas nuevos
la  mayoria del 2000 en adelante

y el que busco debe estar en el rango 89-92


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 21, 2013)

aqui hay algunos manuales de vhs, de los mecanismos
http://www.eletronica.com/esquemas-manuais-de-servico-e-de-usuario-de-diversos-equipamentos/


----------

